# Need a reason NOT to scrap a caboose.



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Some time ago, I was attempting to run my Bachmann rail truck. Because the railtruck is geared differently than most of my equipment, it's generally run at a higher voltage than may of the trains to achieve the 25 smph or so that seems reasonable for such a vehicle. As the railtruck came up to speed, my attention was diverted by a loud crash ... I'd forgot and left a temporary jumper in place, leaving a siding live, and causing 2-8-0 #7 to shove my AMS caboose and two boxcars off the end of the pier into the ocean. 

Unless the basement floods, "Ocean" in this case means a nearly four foot drop to the concrete. The two boxcars survived without any damage, having each other and the caboose to break their falls... 

The caboose was, as they say, Toast. 

I've spent the last several months working on it, on and off. I learned the hard way about many things, including Krylon FUSION paint (don't!) and have become skilled at decals having tried three or four times to get them right. 

The good news is, the paint and decals are great. 

The caboose, however, leaves a lot to be desired. It's sprung, I think ... it's hard to make the body sit on the frame, and the roof on the body, and the cupola on the roof. And they all lived together in a little crooked house... or something. 

I've also got to remove and reinstall the windows. For one thing, I can't stand the glue mistakes, and for another, I'm going to have to put curtains in them or something so you can't really see in (but it doesn't LOOK like you're not supposed to see in.) But that means removing the roof and body, ARRGH. 

I suppose the fact that a lot of it is banged up and bent is prototypical, but I'm tempted to see if I can make it fly rather than go back at it again.... and by "fly" I mean on a ballistic path, over the roof, and into the woods! 

Would it be completely awful simply to epoxy bond everything together so it quits popping apart at the seams? I mean, I know it'd never come apart again, but is that so bad? And, will the standard two part Loctite do it, or is there something better? I'm TIRED of fighting with this. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

and just putting it aside and keeping as spareparts for other projects is no option?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose it would be. But, particualrly after everything I went through with the decals, I'd like to make it work if I can.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a silly thought, you could take a heat gun or a blow torch(carefully!) and bend int he sides a bit, and paint some metal damage and make it seem like a car coming back from a wreck site to the shops (would explain why it isn't sitting right). If you do that, you can still have some fresh paint and fresh decals and with a pit of mud and bare metal you got it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Epoxy is a wonderful thing


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

how about removing the trucks and converting to a yard office or other building? 
real railroads did that all the time. 

http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~duplerd/wva/Xii105.jpg 

http://www.jefflubchanskycpa.com/NYCHRRCABOOSEBKLYNNY-MAR24-00145002-5A.jpg 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Convert it to a trackside office, albeit an expensive trackside office. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Just epoxy everything together and don't worry about it. If you don't plan on detailing the interior, then it doesn't matter whether you can get it open or not. 

I've seen some very nice models that were carved out of a block of wood. There is nothing behind the windows other than a coat of paint. Personally, I'd put them up beside the best plastic models with full interiors, and call then equal from 2' away.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yard office or parts


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

you could letter it for the NBRR and mail it south?.....well u did ask!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew, 

You could fabricate a couple of interior bulkheads out of 1/4" pvc or doubled 1/8" (see Russ at TAP Plastics) and when you reglue everything together glue in the bulheads for additional support and to help square things up. Since you're not planning on interior detail the additional inside support won't show and would add greatly to the strength. Too the thick 1/4" edges would provide plenty of glue surface.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, big screws are easier to get open than epoxy.


----------

